# 8.0 UHF Pro Remote for 921 help needed



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay, this problem just puzzles me. I've double-checked the remote id on my 921 to make sure it matches my remote, but for some reason the receiver does not respond to any buttons that I press. My Sony HDTV however does respond to the TV assigned buttons.

Is there any way to do a hard reset on the remote to restore it to factory defaults? Or is it possible that this remote could be damaged?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

Reset it by Holding the Power button for 10 seconds.

Another trick is: Open the case, unplug the UHF module and replug back.

Good luck,
P.L


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi. Thanks for the quick reply. I tried the reset method, but no go. 

How do I go about opening this remote. I can only find a small screw at the bottom of the remote. Even when removing that, the 2 halves would not budge. 



phongluu said:


> Reset it by Holding the Power button for 10 seconds.
> 
> Another trick is: Open the case, unplug the UHF module and replug back.
> 
> ...


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

[QUOTE

Another trick is: Open the case, unplug the UHF module and replug back.

P.L[/QUOTE]

he means open the cover on the receiver and unplug the connector on the u.h.f.
module.
my remote wouldn't work last night either, i pulled the power cord on the
receiver and that fixed it.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Dumb question - is the antenna still attached to the receiver? This is a dumb question that I came upon through personnal experience


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

phongluu said:


> Reset it by Holding the Power button for 10 seconds.
> 
> Another trick is: Open the case, unplug the UHF module and replug back.
> 
> ...


WARNING: I would never open up the case of a 921 unlless you want to void any chance of getting future warranty replacements!

Even if your 921 is past it's 1 year anniversary, they still may (and have been in my case) extended the "warranty" replacement.


----------



## gpaint (Oct 8, 2006)

I have been doing more reading in other forums and the consensus is that some of the 8.0 UHF Pro remotes ONLY work for the 811.

I see a lot of them on eBay and they all say that the 8.0 works for both the 921 and 811. I have 2 remotes which DO NOT WORK for my 921 but BOTH WORK for my 811.

Is there a SECRET CODE that enables them for a 921?


----------

